# Lifetime Is Back On The Air



## DaveLin1997 (Feb 1, 2006)

According To The Retailer Website That Lifetime And Lifetime Movie Channel Will Be Back On 11:00 Pm Mst And We And Encore Movie Channel Will Be Still A Free Preview On There Regular Channel.


----------



## DaveLin1997 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lifetime Is Part Of American Top 60 Or Dish Latino Dos And Lifetime Movie Channel Is Part Of American Top 180 Or Higher. The Free Preview On Encore Love And We Is Thru February 28, 2006


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Lifetime's sorry 
well isn't that nice, they kissed and made up 

Note (encore Love isn't free for AT60 but WE is)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, they're back alright, I sure hope that E* won that battle!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

DaveLin1997 said:


> We And Encore Movie Channel Will Be Still A Free Preview On There Regular Channel.


Actually, they are in free preview on 125 and 126.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

NOTE: Lifetime Movie Network is now on AT180. It used to be on AT120. Oxygen took the place of LMN on AT120.

See ya
Tony


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> Yep, they're back alright, I sure hope that E* won that battle!


I knew there would be rapprochement. It's possible Lifetime and E* both compromised. Echostar accepts the price hikes for Lifetime and LMN, but LMN shifts to a higher tiered package.

I really hope E* doesn't capitulate to Comcast, unless Comcast offers all hockey, not just OLN hockey. That includes CCSN-Philadelphia Flyers hockey (and of course the full CSN-Philadelphia) to those in the Philadelphia region.

Lifetime lost some subscription revenue coming from Echostar, for that period of time. Echostar's loss isn't as easy to measure. There are the AT60 subs who lost a channel for a month or so, with no replacement. DirecTV doesn't have a comparable discount like package, and most cable systems don't offer such a value package. Whether Echostar lost a significant amount of those subscriptions to another provider, based on the Lifetime dispute is not known.

Echostar also is stuck carrying Oxygen and Fine Living, channels they may not have wanted to carry, otherwise.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And Lifetime Real Women??? Not yet.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

AT60 has 125 WE free preview
But NO 126 Encore Love free preview (number 126 isn't even in my guide)
which would make sense as we didn't have LMN in AT60 nor Encore Love when LMN disappeared


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Now on to OLN


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I suspect E* got most of what they wanted, NO Lifetime Real Women being forced fed on them and Lifetime Movie Network moved from AT120 to 180, Lifetime blinked. Of course we can only speculate because we will never no all the details.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I suspect that wew ill never know the details of teh settlement---as much as we would all like to.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I hope the whole thing is over. I got tired of it being such a big issue. 

Both parties should have just said an agreement has not been able to be reached and left it at that. Lifetime shouldn't have been putting those ads in trying to get people to switch to Directv or cable. Poor taste and unprofessional I might add. They are lucky Dish even agreed to take them back after those stunts.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sadly those stunts are common in these disputes. That does not just ify or condone any of what went on. Just a comment that it does happen all too often.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm.... no press release about this.... hmmmm.....


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Every channel that has had a dispute with a provider has had to point out the consumers' choices for receiving the channel. And usually DirecTV is happy to pony up some co-marketing dollars to be included as a named alternative.


Chris Freeland said:


> I suspect E* got most of what they wanted, NO Lifetime Real Women being forced fed on them and Lifetime Movie Network moved from AT120 to 180, Lifetime blinked. Of course we can only speculate because we will never no all the details.


True. Then again, Dish Network *replaced* LMN with Oxygen in AT120. LMN is now back on, albeit in AT180. And Real Women isn't on the system anywhere.

Keep in mind that Lifetime was responsible for negotiating their own contract this go around. Hearst used to negotiate for both Lifetime and the Hearst OTA properties, which contain many ABC affiliates. The Hearst OTA properties are now paid $.45 per subscriber per month by Dish Network. Although someone was able to extract their pound of flesh, Dish Network handily stood up to Lifetime in this go around, as evidenced by the demotion of the Lifetime sister networks.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ravi said:


> I really hope E* doesn't capitulate to Comcast, unless Comcast offers all hockey, not just OLN hockey. That includes CCSN-Philadelphia Flyers hockey (and of course the full CSN-Philadelphia) to those in the Philadelphia region.


You will NEVER see CSN Philly on ANY DBS system until the laws are changed. Comcast provides the signal by landline and microwave only, and as such sneaks through a loophole which forces everyone else to offer their signal to DBS providers.

Even if the law is changed, I seriously doubt you'll ever see CSN Philly - the law simply says that they have to OFFER the signal, not provide it. Comcast will just charge a ridiculous amount per subscriber, and neither E* or D* will pay it...


----------



## Nyles Paris (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, What about OLN? I want PBR (Bull Riding) back. *E screwed the 2005 finals up, now Lifetime is back now it's time for OLN to return. I really dont want to go to *D just for the PBR, but we love the PBR. Dont care about Hocky. I am willing to pay extra for OLN. Pleeeeze Charlie bring it back.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> I suspect E* got most of what they wanted, NO Lifetime Real Women being forced fed on them and Lifetime Movie Network moved from AT120 to 180, Lifetime blinked. Of course we can only speculate because we will never no all the details.


100% agreement from me. I think the "permanent" deadline got'em.

Multichannel News had an article Monday that said that E* paid dearly for what we think of as a victory. Instead of lumping the Hearst retrans agreement with the Lifetime channels, E* split them off. E*'s on the hook for 45 cents/month per local Hearst sub. "That license will cost EchoStar $11 million a year, according to Bear, Stearns & Co." Plus E* is now paying for Oxygen.

The article also quoted a cable guy's estimate that "getting dropped from Dish is costing Lifetime $200,000 per day." It also estimates that the per-sub fee for Lifetime is just 20 cents, which could explain a lot about that few-pennies-vs.-huge-percentage debate.

It's a great article, so go see for yourself: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6302845.html


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo Finance/Press Release:

*DISH Network and Lifetime Entertainment Services Reach Multi-Year*


> EchoStar Communications Corporation and its DISH Network and Lifetime Entertainment Services today announced that they have reached a multi-year agreement that provides for the distribution of Lifetime Television and Lifetime Movie Network.
> 
> "We are pleased to restore Lifetime and Lifetime Movie Network to our viewers, and look forward to a long relationship with Lifetime for carriage of their quality programming to our customers," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We thank our customers for their patience throughout this negotiation process, and want them to know that DISH Network remains the home of the lowest-priced all-digital TV in the nation."


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

So, after all is said and done, Lifetime caved.

And we got Oxygen and Fine Living added for our trouble.

I could care less about Lifetime, but I'm glad they won't lose any more subscribers to this issue.

And now..... on to the 622 and 211 acquisition handwringing......


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

DaveLin1997 said:


> According To The Retailer Website That Lifetime And Lifetime Movie Channel Will Be Back On 11:00 Pm Mst And We And Encore Movie Channel Will Be Still A Free Preview On There Regular Channel.


I noticed President Bush made no mention of the Lifetime dispute, so figured they had to be close to a deal.:lol:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

UTFAN said:


> I noticed President Bush made no mention of the Lifetime dispute, so figured they had to be close to a deal.:lol:


Yes one of the biggest problems this country has had to face in 2006, and the guy doesn't even mention it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

bizjournals.com
DISH brings Lifetime back to life
Wednesday February 1, 12:36 pm ET 


Echostar Communications Corp. has reached a multi-year agreement with its DISH Network and Lifetime Entertainment Services that restored Lifetime Television and Lifetime Movie Network to DISH Network customers on Jan. 31.
Dish Network's contract with Lifetime Television ended Dec. 31 after EchoStar said the network asked for a 70 percent rate increase. 

Echostar will pay Lifetime the same rate it proposed before it pulled the channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> NOTE: Lifetime Movie Network is now on AT180. It used to be on AT120. Oxygen took the place of LMN on AT120.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Tony

LMN has always been on AT 180 it seems.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What can I do to get the rape woman channel off my box??(oh I know set up a favorite without lifetime)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Tony
> 
> LMN has always been on AT 180 it seems.


According to this chart it was part of AT!20 before. http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist archive 1-23-05.htm


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have AT-120, I can certify that LMN WAS a part of the AT-120. 

Not that I'm a regular to Lifetime, but the substitution of Oxygen in the AT-120 may be a good thing. Insted of 2 womens orientated channels from the same programmer, AT-120 now gets a womens network from a different programmer.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks guys. For a second I thought I was stuck in a futuristic Orwell book that took place 22 years ago! We have always been at war with Eurasia...

See ya
Tony


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I received the press release this morning, but just now had time to post it.



> DISH Network and Lifetime Entertainment Services Reach mULTI-yEAR Agreement
> 
> Lifetime Television and Lifetime Movie Network Restored
> 
> ...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, it looks like Charlie hasn't forgotten how to play poker well.

Seeing themselves quickly get replaced (and not be publically mourned too loudly) forced them to fold their hand rather quickly......

.... and we get Oxygen and Fine Living long term, for our troubles. I'm happy with the outcome.

Now on to the next rant...... What do you mean my 622 won't get installed until AFTER the Olympics??!!??? :lol:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

"Fine Living" was never mentioned in any press releases that I saw as a "replacement" for Lifetime or LMN. It probably would have been added no matter what was going on with Lifetime.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is not necessarily over yet.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

LMN was moved to AT180 as Lifetime's punishment for being a "bad girl"


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

retiredTech said:


> LMN was moved to AT180 as Lifetime's punishment for being a "bad girl"


From what I heard at Lifetime they'd actually be men dressing up as women! Bad indeed!:lol:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got an e-mail from E* announcing that Lifetime has returned. The interesting thing is they list by "AT packs" the women's orientated networks carried. For AT-120 they list "We" as being in "free preview" until the end of Feb. HOLD THE HORSES! "We" was already in AT-120, now we get it twice  There is no need for a free preview of a channel we already get!

The "We" free preview _should be_ for AT-60, otherwise it's a waste to keep a preview on when the real channel is already in the pack.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The "We" free preview should be for AT-60, otherwise it's a waste to keep a preview on when the real channel is already in the pack._

Thats exactly what the preview is for. I get AT-60 and still am getting WE.

I just wish they gave us a bit more warning before doing the switch. My Dharma and Greg recordings set for WE instead captured Golden Girls on Lifetime, forcing me to miss 4 episodes!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I may have acted incorrectly but I started another thread that discusses what little we know of the new agreement.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52107


----------



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

Charlie Ergen, you're a *TRAITOR* for moving LMN, WE from 120 to 180, and keeping Oxygen and Encore Love on 120 in place of LMN and WE. I like those channels, but I like to apologize to Charlie Ergen for calling him a traitor for how I feel about the recent changes. I think LMN and WE should be belong to 120 instead of 180. Everybody has opinions different than others.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SpencerKarter1985 said:


> Charlie Ergen, you're a *TRAITOR* for moving LMN, WE from 120 to 180, and keeping Oxygen and Encore Love on 120 in place of LMN and WE. I like those channels, but I like to apologize to Charlie Ergen for calling him a traitor for how I feel about the recent changes. I think LMN and WE should be belong to 120 instead of 180. Everybody has opinions different than others.


WE is at 120 and will remain there. LMN moved to 180 replaced by Oxygen (a decent deal).


----------



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

James Long said:



> WE is at 120 and will remain there. LMN moved to 180 replaced by Oxygen (a decent deal).


WTH is that on the (a decent deal) part? Why Ergen wanted to moved LMN to 180 and keep Oxygen to 120? I like both channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lifetime demanded too much money for their network.
Oxygen provides a lot more variety for the dollar than a 2nd Lifetime Network.


----------



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

James Long said:


> Lifetime demanded too much money for their network.
> Oxygen provides a lot more variety for the dollar than a 2nd Lifetime Network.


Oh! I see


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It was an opinion piece as they say. Not exactly the only one you will see here.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I get AT120: Lifetime is back on. LMN is now in the red. I don't see Oxygen at all. What satellite/channel is it on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oxygen is on channel 127.
It's on 110° - if you can see CH102, CH103 or CH9900 you should be able to see 127 with AT120.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I don't get 127 or any of those other channels you list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then you're not seeing 110°. Either you have a really old dish with only one LNB pointed at 119° or there is a problem with your dish/LNB.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Does your dish itself call itselfa DISH 500? Does it have two LNBs (those fumnny looking arms)? Taht amy be the issue or I suppose the LNB and/or switch might be bad.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There are now a ton of channels on the AT120 package that are on 110°. 

The following AT120 channels are on 110°.

127 Oxygen
152 College Sports TV
154 NFL Network
157 International Music Feed
188 Soap Net
828 Univision West
830 Telefutura east (also on channel 271 and available ONLY to Eastern and Central time zones)
831 Telefutura west (also on channel 272 and available ONLY to Mountain,Pacific, Alaska & Hawaii time zones)

Regional Sports stations
409 Comcast Sports Net West (Sacramento)
437 Turner South

AT60 channels at 110° also included in AT120
218 Stuff TV (shopping channel)
219 Mall TV (Shopping channel)
221 Men's Channel 
223 Healthy Living Channel (Shopping Channel)
224 Shop At Home
227 America's Collectible's Network
229 iShop
9400 Research Channel
9401 Hispanic Information TV Network
9403 BYU TV
9404 University of Washington TV
9407 Colours TV
9410 World Link TV
9415 Free Speech TV


See ya
Tony


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

TNGTONY thanks for the information, One point I like to make clear the San Francisco Bay area can get comcast sports network. It is the sacramento feed.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Lurker said:


> I don't get 127 or any of those other channels you list.


you did put your guide to 'all channels' right, and not one you customized a long time ago where you didn't add those to the list?


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I have a really old dish with only one LNB pointed at 119°.

I never really felt compelled to go to the trouble (and expense?) of switching to a Dish 500. That is indeed a long list of channels I didn't know I was missing, but Oxygen is the only one that looks interesting at all, and that is not enough to compel me to do anything.

Also, I sort of forgot about the concept of "channels" altogether since I got Tivo a few years ago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You're also missing most of the PPV offerings. E* should send you a D500 free just to tempt you with those special offerings.  (that's a joke)


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I would not refuse such a gift.  Thanks, you guys are great!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ask them anyway. I am not sure if they will do it at this point but it is worth a try.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Lifetime demanded too much money for their network.
> Oxygen provides a lot more variety for the dollar than a 2nd Lifetime Network.


And without any wife beating. I think Oxygen is a better channel.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Tony
> 
> LMN has always been on AT 180 it seems.


Nope, previously in the Top 120


----------



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

MusicDan said:


> Nope, previously in the Top 120


Why Ergen wanted to move it from Top120 to Top180? Whata cheap SOB. I'm sorry I said it. I apologize, that's how I feel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

He found a better women's network to put in AT120. LMN played hardball.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SpencerKarter1985 said:


> Why Ergen wanted to move it from Top120 to Top180? Whata cheap SOB. I'm sorry I said it. I apologize, that's how I feel.


Why is Charlie cheap? LifeTime is the one who wanted more money! Why there isn't more anger directed towards Lifetime is beyond me.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Why is Charlie cheap? LifeTime is the one who wanted more money! Why there isn't more anger directed towards Lifetime is beyond me.


There are two sides to this story, and all we ever got from either one was spin. Personally, I don't have a dog in this fight because we never watch LifeTime or any of it's spinnoffs. I just have a feeling that there is plenty of blame to be shared between both parties.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Why is Charlie cheap? LifeTime is the one who wanted more money! Why there isn't more anger directed towards Lifetime is beyond me.


Read the thread as a whole. there was far more anger directed at Lifetime than E*. Personally I seea slew of confliciting press releases and and suspect that neither side is leveling with us.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> Read the thread as a whole. there was far more anger directed at Lifetime than E*. Personally I seea slew of confliciting press releases and and suspect that neither side is leveling with us.


Of course we'll never know the whole story but one thing I don't think that can be disputed is that Dish made the appearance of handling the situation a whole lot better. They maintained the appearance of being the one in the dispute that was willing to be open and honest about the negotiations (yeah yeah I know just good "spin" on their part) while Lifetime's response seem to be akin to "guerilla tactics".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree totally that DISH spent time trying to appear to be more reasonable. But that does not mean that they actually were more reasonable at the table. But I think that far too many see it as a virtual fight between good and evil and have swallowed one side (Usually but not always DISH's side) as the whole truth.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

SpencerKarter1985 said:


> Why Ergen wanted to move it from Top120 to Top180? Whata cheap SOB. I'm sorry I said it. I apologize, that's how I feel.


Maybe they should put both channels on the America's Family Basic Teir.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

Apparently, Oxygen has moved from 110 to 119? I noticed today that I am receiving it now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per TNGTony and his sources, Oxygen moved to 119° on March 28th.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I guess I should check for new channels more often... :lol:


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

So Dish is NOT adding the 3rd Lifetime channel?
The wife keeps asking

I figure they would after all that contract stuff they worked through.

LIFETIME REAL WOMEN CHANNEL

http://www.lifetimetv.com/lrw/index.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC Charlie won and the women lost.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> IIRC Charlie won and the women lost.


I'm sorry to report Charlie lost in my household.We are now with Directv.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

See ya! Don't let the door hit ya on the door out!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> See ya! Don't let the door hit ya on the door out!


Not a problem I'm laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Maybe they should put both channels on the America's Family Basic Teir.


Yeah right! Great "family values" can be found on these channels. When Oxygen first went on E* I read some of the program descriptions :eek2: The descriptions alone should have qualified Oxygen for inclusion in the "adult lock" area of the program guide.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Michael P said:


> Yeah right! Great "family values" can be found on these channels. When Oxygen first went on E* I read some of the program descriptions :eek2: The descriptions alone should have qualified Oxygen for inclusion in the "adult lock" area of the program guide.


I guess programing catering to women cannot be considered "family friendly". :lol: Sheesh.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I guess programing catering to women cannot be considered "family friendly". :lol: Sheesh.


I'm referring to programs by/for/about a small portion of the female population (the portion that have nothing to do with men IYKWIM).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You left off NTTAWWT


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Wthay2ta?


----------

